# help help help plz



## bearsfansmith (Sep 12, 2008)

i have a custom computer with windows xp and an asus p4s800d-x motherboard, with a 2.6 intel celeron processor, i added an extra gig of memory to my computer the other day ( to make my computer have 2gb total) and when i turned it on it comes up with overclocking failure, and when i do get it running i get all sorts or errors with messenger, internets and itunes, and when i do want to turn my computer on i push the button and it doesnt recognize the monitor, keyboard and mouse, so to get them to work i have to hit the reset and then it will go on. ive tryed a few thigns to try to get it to work and ive had no luck it keeps coming up with a blue screen for dumping of physical memory and shuts down. i need help please please please this is driving my crazy, please email me at


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

reset the cmos
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

there can be 2 solder points you touch with a screwdriver
2 pins you touch with a screwdriver or use a jumper
a cmos clear switch or button
there will be a diagram and instructions in your manual

what video card
power supply
brand
wattage


----------

